# Anybody given IELTS in Tokyo/Japan



## pkrish

Hi All,

I am new to Japan forum. Anybody already appeared and has experience to share the knowledge or appearing for IELTS English Language test conducted by British Council in Tokyo or other part of Japan ?
Any suggestions or guidance please.

Please share experiences or knowledge....

Thanks,
Cheers
Kishor


----------

